# Just bought my first bow! VERY excited!



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Brad.


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

Welcome, I'd say your doing pretty dogone good. Be sure you arrows are properly spined (find the arrows spine chart on their website and when in doubt go stiffer! Read up on broadhead tuning and broadheads that tune pretty easily right out the gait. There will be a tone more info coming I'm sure so have fun!


----------



## BRad704 (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks guys!

As for arrow spine and tuning, I have NO clue what all that means, and that is a big reason I am excited about AT. I'm on some other forums already, so I know how it all works (jeepforum.com, usualsuspectsnetwork, knifedogs.com, thehighroad.org, etc)... I can't wait to learn more and more!!! 

The arrows I'm using now, are the same ones that my dad shoots with his PSE. I know his is also shooting 29" and 63lbs, and he just buys whatever the guys at Avery tell him.  I still want to learn the ins and outs of all of this for myself, I hate relying on something "because the chart said so"... Know what i mean?


----------



## SwampDog32 (Jan 3, 2008)

Welcome to the site bro. Glad to have you. I don't see anything wrong with the grouping. Stick around and search and you'll have that thing shooting knocks off soon.


----------



## JStinson (Aug 24, 2008)

Welcome, Dude!
Keep shootin' like that and you'll get your deer! 
See you around, 
Jack
www.deerhuntingishard.blogspot.com


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## lung smasher (Jan 28, 2011)

Contests on the new bow. Good luck hope u kill a monster with it.


----------



## THE BULL (Feb 24, 2009)

Welcome to AT...Enjoy!


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

Oh heck yea!!! Let the addiction begin!!!! Welcome to our world!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Tons of info here for you and some great folks to ask!! Just take some of the answers with a grain of salt !!! Good luck on your hunting season..


----------



## BRad704 (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks guys! I'm liking it around here already...  

and I did the leather and tied this up yesterday to replace the rotten and generic one that was on it when I bought it.  Mine is ODGreen, Coyote Tan and blaze orange, one i did for a certain female is ODGreen, Black and Pink.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## Bronion30 (Jul 9, 2005)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## jay26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Welcome to the addiction we hold meetings every second Friday of the month.On A serious note this place can be great or annoying depends on the day!:cheers:


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

Welcome to ArcheryTalk! :darkbeer:


----------

